# [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update



## DasRegal (27. Januar 2013)

*[Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zu meinem ersten kurzem Review.
Ich stelle euch heute den Dell U2913WM vor. Vielleicht hilft es euch bei der Entscheidung ob für euch ein 21:9 Display sinnvoll ist und wie man im Alltag damit zurecht kommt. 


Lieferumfang:
- Kalibrikations Gutachten
- DVI Kabel
- USB 3.0 Kabel
- Displayport Kabel
- Stromkabel
- Software



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Äußere Eindrücke:
der Standfuß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frontansicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



maximaler Drehwinkel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Maximum Höhenverstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Minimum Höhenverstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe im Vergleich zu meinem 42" Aurea:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich zu einem 21,5" Bildschirm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anschlussmöglichkeiten:
Eingänge:
-VGA
-DVI
-Displayport
-Mini Displayport
-HDMI
-USB 3.0

Ausgänge:
-Displayport
-4x USB 3.0 (2x davon seitlich)
-3.5er Audioklinke
-Stromanschluss für Dell-Lautsprecherleiste



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erster Eindruck:
Die Farbwiedergabe ist wirklich sehr gut und ich kann optisch keine Abweichung der Hellichkeit wahrnehmen. Dell hat den Bildschirm vorkalibriert und trotzdem konnte ich es nicht lassen mit dem Colorvision Spyder einmal nachzumessen. Siehe da, Dell hat sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technische Daten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USB Anschlüsse:
In anderen Test mit Prototypen des Dell Bildschirms wurde öfters bemängelt, dass es Probleme mit der USB 3.0 Erkennung der seitlichen USB Anschlüssen gibt. Ich besitze zwei externe USB 3.0 HDDs und beide werden ohne Probleme an den beiden Ports erkannt und haben auch keine Leistungseinbußen.(gemessen mit crystal disk mark)


Messungen und ausführliche Infos:
Da meine Möglichkeiten den TFT zu testen begrenzt sind verweise ich hiermit zu Dell U2913WM Review.
Dort findet ihr ein sehr sehr sehr detailliertes Review.



21:9 im Alltag und beim Arbeiten
Also 21:9 ist für Filme schauen natürlich ideal, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die Mehrheit der Leute die sich einen Monitor in der 600€ Preisklasse kaufen auch einen anständigen Fernseher besitzen. Optimal eignet sich 21:9 zum Arbeiten mit mehreren Fenstern oder Film- und Musikbearbeitung. Für Fotobearbeitung würde ich dann doch zu einem 27" Display greifen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Input Lag, Spieletauglichkeit und IPS gegen TN

*Input Lag:*
Der U2913WM (über mini Displayport angeschlossen) hat eine Reaktionszeit von 8ms grau zu grau und der V2200 (über HDMI angeschlossen) eine Reaktionszeit von 5ms grau zu grau.
Wie ihr sehen könnt ist der Input Lag des Dell Monitors 30ms höher als der des BenQ.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spieletauglichkeit*
Ich kann auch bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen in FPS Spielen oder Rennspielen keinerlei Schlierenbildung oder Ähnliches erkennen. 


*Vergleich IPS zu TN*
Beide Bildschirme sind mit einer Colorvision Spyder eingestellt worden. Trotzdem sieht man wie "bleich" das TN-Panel im Vergleich zum IPS Panel ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (27. Januar 2013)

*21:9 Gaming im Test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einleitung:
Da wir hier ja bei PCGH sind wird bestimmt viele interessieren wie Games mit der Ultra Widescreen Auflösung klar kommen und wie es mit der Videospeicherauslastung aussieht.

Die getesteten Games:

*Borderlands 2* 
Einstellung: Alles auf max. /im Spiel FXAA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 800MB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bulletstorm*
Einstellung: Alles auf max. / 4xMSAA)
VRam Verbrauch: 1100MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Crysis 2*
Einstellung: Alles auf Ultra / kein AA 
Mods: DX11 Tessellations Pack + HD Texturen
VRam Verbrauch: 1700MB (mit Maldo Mod V4 ist der VRam Verbrauch dauerhaft auf 2560MB)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*GTA 4*
Einstellung: Alles auf Max / kein AA 
Mods: Realizm 6.2 + Ultra HD Texturen + 300MB an HD Autos
VRam Verbrauch: max. 1500MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Grid*
Einstellung: Alles auf Max / 4x MSAA 
Mods: HD Texturen und Dargo TOD 
VRam Verbrauch: max. 1100MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Metro*
Einstellung: Alles auf Very High / kein AA
VRam Verbrauch: max. 1200MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Serious Sam HD*
Einstellung: Alles auf Very High / AA? Spiel scheint geglättet
VRam Verbrauch: max. 700MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dirt 3*
Einstellung: Alles auf max / 4x MSAA
VRam Verbrauch: max. 1000MB (bei 8x MSAA 1300MB)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dead Space*
Einstellung: Alles auf max / im Treiber 8x MSAA und 4x Super Sampling aktiviert (von Super Sampling leider nix zu sehen)
VRam Verbrauch: max. 600MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lost Planet 2*
Einstellung: Alles auf max / 4x MSAA
VRam Verbrauch: max. 1300MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Portal 2*
Einstellung: Alles auf max / 8x MSAA
VRam Verbrauch: max. 700MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesen Einstellungen ist jedes dieser Spiele auf meinem PC ohne Probleme spielbar. (außer Metro 2033!)
Mein System:
W3520 @ 4Ghz
6GB RAM
GTX 570 2560MB (stock clocks)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/137005-langzeittagebuch-i7-white-edition-dasregal-update-es-geht-wieder-los-neue-hardware.html

Spiele ohne 21:9 Unterstützung:
Alle Call of Duty Teile bis MW3 -> man kann die Auflösung 2560 auswählen doch bleibt das Seitenverhältnis bei 16:9
Dead Rising 2, Singularity, CC Alarmstufe rot 3 -> unterstützen nur 4:3/16:10/16:9 Auflösungen

Fazit:
Die meisten Spiele unterstützen 21:9. Einige behalten zwar das 16:9 HUD doch laufen ohne Probleme und es ist keinerseits störend. Selbst ältere Hardware wie bei meinem PC hat keine Probleme die Games flüssig darzustellen, doch Ihr solltet euch im klaren sein, dass eine Grafikkarte mit viel VRam von Vorteil ist. 

Gibt es Vorteile in Onlinegames?
Meiner Meinung nach definitiv JA. Gerade wenn man bei Shootern wie CS:GO ,,um die Ecke" schaut sieht man früher was sich dahinter verbirgt als mit einem 16:9 Display. Auch bei Rennspielen kann man besser in die Kurve hineinschauen.
Hat 21:9 auch einen Nachteil?
Jain, leider unterstützen die Ultra Wide Bildschirme nur die 21:9 Auflösung 2560x1080. Alle anderen Auflösungen sind 16:9 Auflösungen. Wer also nicht genügend Leisung für Spiele in 2560x1080 hat muss dann die Spiele in 16:9 spielen. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit schwarze Balken zu aktivieren, damit das Bild nicht breitgezogen wird,... aber wo ist dann der Sinn eines Ultra Wide Displays.

Viel Spaß mit dem Test. 

*UPDATE: Mehr Spiele + Widescreen Fixer*

Weitere getestete Games:

*Anno 2070* 
Einstellung: Alles auf max. /im Spiel AA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 800MB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bioshock Infinity* 
Einstellung: Alles auf Ultra /im Spiel AA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 2200MB 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Max Payne 3* 
Einstellung: Alles auf Very High /im Spiel FXAA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 1700MB {Videos bei 21:9 buggy}



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Far Cry 3* 
Einstellung: Alles auf max. / kein AA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 1000MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Metro Last Light* 
Einstellung: Alles auf Sehr Hoch / kein SSAA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 1200MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Serious Sam 3 BFE* 
Einstellung: Alles auf Max. / 2x MSAA aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 2000MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dead Space 3* 
Einstellung: Alles auf Max. / AA im Spiel aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 700MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Call of Duty BO2* 
Einstellung: Alles auf Max. / 4x MSAA im Spiel aktiviert)
VRam Verbrauch: 1600MB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Widescreen Fixer
Weiter oben hatte ich ja erwähnt, dass einige Spiele zwar die Auflösung 2560x1080 unterstützen aber trotzdem das Seitenverhältnis 16:9 beibehalten.
Beispiel CODBO2:

Menü (man achte auf die Erde im Hintergrund)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch zu diesem Problem gibt es jetzt eine einfache Lösung: Widescreen Fixer 
Man führt den Widescreen Fixer aus, wählt sein gewünschtes Spielund lässt den Widescreen Fixer einfach im Hintergrund laufen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man nun sein Spiel startet sieht das Ganze wie folgt aus:
Menü (man achte auf die Erde im Hintergrund)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Spiel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Sichtfeld wird deutlich vergrößert. Sehr viele Spiele werden unterstützt wie z.B. CS:GO.
Die Liste der unterstützten Spiele und das Programm an sich findet Ihr unter: https://www.widescreenfixer.org/

neues Fazit:
Im Grunde unterstützen alle neust veröffentlichten Spiele 21:9. Alle anderen Spiele können mit dem Widescreen Fixer passend gemacht werden. Der Vorteil von dem 21:9 Seitenverhältnis beim Spielen ist unübersehbar.
Im Test von PCGH und haben die 21:9 Displays nicht wirklich gut in sachen Gaming abgeschlossen. Ich kann nur für meinen Dell reden und verstehe nicht wo das Problem ist.
TFTcentral.co.uk hat folgendes zum U2913WM veröffentlicht:


> The responsiveness of the U2913WM was very good overall and we were pleased with the results. It showed low levels of motion blur and only small amounts of RTC overshoot in certain transitions. It was at a similar performance to the U2713HM and offered a better gaming experience than some of Dell's other screens which were more affected by the dark overshoot. The ultra-widescreen format is also a very interesting option for gaming since it provides a very wide field of view if your game supports it. This can really add to immersion and your overall gaming experience if you play games which can handle this very wide 21:9 aspect ratio. If not, the screen still supports a decent range of aspect ratio options (discussed below) which is good news.


Und genau so finde ich das auch. Mein Dell zeigt keinerlei Schlierenbildung oder extreme Latenzzeiten. Ich habe sämtliche der oben aufgeführten Games gezockt und es gibt keine Probleme bei schnellen FPS.
Bis jetzt hat jeder der sich dieses Display gekauft hat mir dieses bestätigt. Also bevor ihr euch von Leuten beeinflussen lasst, die nie so ein Display besessen haben... kauft euch den TFT und beurteilt selber. Wenn er euch nicht zusagt schickt ihn zurück.

Und hier noch ein kleiner Leckerbissen: Ein selbst erstelltes 21:9 Wallpaper
*Bitte auf das Bild klicken um die Volle Auflösung zu bekommen. *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (27. Januar 2013)

*Bilderbunker*

Bilderbunker


----------



## DerpMonstah (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080*

Schöner Test, allerdings zu teuer für mich^^

Noch ne Frage... Täuscht das oder ist das Display tatsächlich gebogen? Die Bilder mit dunklem Hintergrunde sehen seltsam aus


----------



## DasRegal (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080*

Nee ist nicht gebogen. Das macht leider die Linse meiner Kamera. =(


----------



## Spy (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080*

Hallo, danke für die vielen Impressionen. Ein paar Worte zur Spieletauglichkeit des Monitors bei Shootern und Rennspielen (Reaktionsverhalten, Inputlag, persönlicher Eindruck) wären noch super.
Ansonsten 
Spy


----------



## Abductee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080*

Ich find 21:9 speziell zum Arbeiten richtig Klasse. 
Wie man schön sieht haben zwei Arbeitsblätter wunderbar nebeneinander Platz und auch ein längerer Zeitplan lässt sich super darstellen.


----------



## DasRegal (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080*

@Spy Danke, ich werde im Laufe des Tages mal den Inputlag messen im vergleich zu meinem V2200, wenn der überhaupt messbar ist. Ansonsten von Schlierenbildung oder Ähnlichen bei schnellen Bewegungen ist nichts zu sehen. Das Display ist 100% FPS und Rennspiele tauglich.

@Abductee Finde ich auch 

Edit: Spieletauglichkeit, Input Lag und Vergleich IPS zu TN hinzugefügt


----------



## beren2707 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080*

Interessanter Monitor mit nicht zu übersehenden perspektivischen Vorteilen; guter Test dazu! Doch jetzt ist mein Dilemma noch größer: Neben den bisherigen Punkten, die mein nächster Monitor haben sollte (4K, IPS (oder vergleichbar), 120 Hz), steht jetzt auch noch 21:9 auf dem Plan. Das wird teuer...


----------



## DasRegal (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

=D Für so einen Monitor wirst du wohl richtig blechen müssen. Ich glaube bis 4K aber richtig auf dem Markt integriert ist wird es noch ein paar Jahre dauern. Auch wenn derzeit viel Wind um die 4K Bildschirme gemacht wird muss man beachten, dass es noch keine passende Hardware bzw. Software (sei es Film oder Betriebsysteme) gibt die 4K richtig unterstützen. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie winzig alles auf einem 24" 4K Montor wäre selbst wenn man die Schrift und alles auf maximum stellt.


----------



## soth (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Ein sehr schöner Test!

Btw., es gibt genug Software und Hardware, die mit 4K klarkommt.
Ebenso gibt es genug Filmmaterial...
Die Skalierung ist allerdings ein Thema, das Windows unbedingt angehen sollte!

*@DerMonstah*
Gebogener Monitor? Bitteschön 
NEC CRV43: Kurvenreiches 43-Zoll-Display für 8.000 US-Dollar


----------



## DasRegal (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Danke 


> Btw., es gibt genug Software und Hardware, die mit 4K klarkommt.
> Ebenso gibt es genug Filmmaterial...


Naja, also wi PCGH ja mehr als ausführlich getestet hat ist eine 7970 mit 6gb VRam von nöten um Spiele in 4K einigermaßen flüssig darzustellen. Wenn in einem Jahr die next Gen Spiele rauskommen aufgrund der 720/PS4 wird es Spiele geben die deutlich mehr Leistung ziehen, weil die Entwickler nicht mehr rücksicht auf "Krüppelkonsolen" nehmen müssen.
Filmmaterial... also in der Homeentertaimentbranche richtet sich alles nach der Filmindustrie. Soweit ich weis werden noch keine Hollywoodfilme in 4K gedreht, es gibt keine 4K Kinos und passende Datenträger (BD mit mehr als 100GB) sind noch in der Entwickelung.
Also wie gesagt glaube ich, dass 4K noch mindestens 5Jahre braucht um sich richtig integriert zu haben. 
Ich sehe aber auch nicht den Sinn von 4K. Man kann doch jetzt schon nicht mehr die Pixel auf dem Bildschirm sehen bei normaler Entfernung.

Edit: 
@Abductee ok ich nehme meine Aussage zurück =D Es gibt doch schon ein paar Kinosmit 4K. upps


----------



## Abductee (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis werden noch keine Hollywoodfilme in 4K gedreht, es gibt  keine 4K Kinos und passende Datenträger


Bei mir im örtlichen Kino wird der Hobbit mit 4k angeprangert.


----------



## soth (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*



DasRegal schrieb:


> Filmmaterial... also in der Homeentertaimentbranche richtet sich alles  nach der Filmindustrie. Soweit ich weis werden noch keine Hollywoodfilme  in 4K gedreht


Es gibt schon mehr als ein Dutzend 4K Filme, Sony stellt für seinen 4K Fernseher sogar kostenlos einen Server bereit...
TimeScapes kann sogar als 12bit 4K Aufnahme auf einer HDD geordert werden.
Animationsfilme müssen nur neu gerendert werden, die alten Analogfilme nur neu gescannt oder gemastert werden (manche Filme wurden beim Digitalisieren gleich in 4K abgestastet)



DasRegal schrieb:


> passende Datenträger (BD mit  mehr als 100GB) sind noch in der Entwickelung.


Der BDXL Standard ist schon verabschiedet, die Datenträger und Laufwerke gibt es ebenfalls schon eine Weile zu kaufen...



DasRegal schrieb:


> Ich sehe aber auch nicht den Sinn von 4K. Man kann doch jetzt schon  nicht mehr die Pixel auf dem Bildschirm sehen bei normaler Entfernung.


Es geht ja nicht nur um die sichtbaren Pixel, sondern auch um die Bildschärfe.


----------



## Mr_Madoff (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Vielen Dank für die Review. Wusste garnichts von dem Bildschirm und bin froh den jetzt zu sehen, da ich den einem 27" von Dell auf jeden Fall vorziehe! Ich glaube den werd ich mir dann in einem Monat holen.


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Sehr schöner Test, Lob dafür!

Ich schwanke selber noch zwischen dem Dell und dem LG 29EA93-P, welche ja beide das selbe Panel haben (Phillips).
Aktuell würde ich aber auch eher in Richtung Dell tendieren, mit meinen 3x 24" BenQ bin ich - zumindest im NV Surround - nicht zufrieden. Bin gespannt auf weitere Tests.

(PS.: wenn jemand Interesse an den 24ern hat, gerne PM)


----------



## DasRegal (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

@ Cpt. Nugget 
Ich habe auch zwischen den beiden hin und her geschwankt. Der LG hat aber einige Nachteile:
1. es gibt keine Möglichkeit eine Wandhalterung anzubringen
2. keine Höhenverstellung
(3. das leuchtend rote LG Logo an der Front ist hässlich)

MFG


----------



## wollekassel (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Toller Test - Aber ein Spiele-Kracher hast Du leider nicht aufgeführt BATTLEFIELD 3! Schade ehrlich!


----------



## bootzeit (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Gibt wichtigeres als Battlefield 3 .

Schöner Test, echt gut gemacht. Allerdings wäre so nen 21:9 nichts für mich. Dann doch lieber 500€ in die Hand nehmen und nen 27`mit 2560x1440er Auflösung kaufen. Finde ich persönlich besser. Aber trotzdem wie gesagt super Test, danke an dieser Stelle dafür .


----------



## Merty (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Test 

Mein Sohn ist schon ganz heiß auf das Gerät, da perfekt zum zocken, Bildbearbeitung (Videoschnitt) und seine Musik.
Da wird ab sofort drauf gespart


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

ein schönes review, der monitor ist echt hammer. die spiele sehen geil aus und die breite ist heftig. 

ich werde meinen Dell mit PVA Panel noch länger behalten. irgendwie gefallen mir die 120 hertz und 144 hertz TN monitore nicht von ASUS/BenQ.


----------



## max00 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Super Review, danke dafür. 

Bin schon eine Zeit lang am Überlegen, ob ich mir nicht mal einen größeren Monitor kaufen soll, aber eigentlich immer noch unschlüssig.
27"er mit 2560x1440 sind wahrscheinlich zum Programmieren besser geeignet, der 29" hier gefällt mir aber zum Filme schauen und Zockn wirklich gut...
Vllt. hol ich mir aber auch nur einen zweiten 23"er statt meinem alten Gericom 20" Zweitbildschirm - das sollte es ja dann auch tun... mal schaun, mal schaun!


----------



## DasRegal (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

@wollekassel  hei haste BF3 auf dem Bildschirm 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uNaOpVs-1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
@Merty Vorallemn bei Musik und Videoschnitt wird er richtig Spaß haben auf dem Teil.

@ All  Bitte


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Batelfield 3 sieht hammer aus und du spielst das spiel echt gut.


----------



## DasRegal (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Oh sry, ist nicht von mir. =D Ich glaube würde ich mit meinem DSL ein Vid in 2560x1080 hochladen ist es fertig hochgeladen wenn es schon 25:1 Monitore mit 16K zum einrollen gibt.


----------



## RRCRoady (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Tolles Review, Danke!

Interessantes Format. Ich finde das wäre eine elegantere Alternative zu einem 2 Monitor System. Der Preis ist aber dennoch zu hoch. Liegt aber wohl an der geringen Auswahl an diesen Monitoren derzeit. 

PS: Hoffentlich schüttet in dem Zimmer keiner Kaffee aus


----------



## Chemenu (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Ich such schon seit Monaten nach einem neuen Monitor und hatte mich inzwischen auf 27" IPS mit 2560x1440 festgelegt.
Allerdings hast Du mich jetzt ordentlich "angefixt" mit Deinem Test von dem 29" 21:9 Monitor. 
Der sieht wirklich klasse aus und das größere Sichtfeld würde mir bei Flusis und Rennspielen auch sehr entgegen kommen.
Also störendes Backlight Bleeding scheint dieses Modell ja nicht zu haben? Das hat mich bisher vom Kauf eines neuen Monitors abgehalten...


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Ich muss ja sagen, der von Phillips sieht auch gut aus. Der unterstützt ebenfalls Pivot und hat einen höhenverstellbaren Ständer. VESA ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## DasRegal (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Von dem Philips gibt es sogar drei verschiedene Modelle... wurden schon vor vier Monaten vorgestellt.  Die PCGH News kam ein bissel spät.
Philips: Drei 21:9-Monitore, 3D ohne Glas und Ambilight - 30.08.2012 - ComputerBase

Ich bevorzuge aber eher schlichtes Design. Die Front von den Philips Monitoren ist mir zu stressig.


----------



## Mr_Madoff (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Wie groß ist der Qulitätsunterschied zwischen 1080p und 1440p? 
Der Dell 27" hat ja 1440p auflösung und der hier "nur" 1080p, wenn ich das richtig sehe..inwiefern wirkt sich das auf die Bildqualität aus?
Bzw. kommt das einfach nur daher, dass die Höhe des Bildschirms gleich ist, wie bei 24" und nur die Breite breiter ist?


----------



## Bulldogge (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Wie hoch ist der Monitor im vergleich zu einem 16:9/16:10 Monitor? 

Also Sichtbares Bild.. 22/23" ?


----------



## mrairworthy (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Toller Test, hat meine Kaufentscheidung auch positiv beeinflusst!


----------



## debalz (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Schöner Test! hätte beinahe einen Impulskauf getätigt


----------



## Spy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Hat schon einer die Kompatibilität mit Skyrim getestet? Menüführung usw.

Spy


----------



## mrairworthy (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Ich kann bisher nur folgende bewerten:
- Planetside 2 (teilweise noch verbugt)
- WoT (voll kompatibel)
- Castle Crashers (nicht kompatibel)

Grüße.


----------



## debalz (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*



Bulldogge schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist der Monitor im vergleich zu einem 16:9/16:10 Monitor?
> 
> Also Sichtbares Bild.. 22/23" ?



Abmessungen ohne Standfuß (BxHxT): 699,8 x 317 x 61,2 mm / Abmessungen mit Standfuß (BxHxT): 699,8 x 358,7 x 194,2 mm
also leider noch niedriger wie ein 23 Zöller, deswegen würde ich eher ein anderes Format wählen - aktuell habe ich 25,5" (16:10) und der nächste Moni soll nicht niedriger werden...


----------



## mrairworthy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

An alle Besitzer: vernehmt ihr beim Einschalten auch ein akustisches "Klicken"?


----------



## DasRegal (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*



> An alle Besitzer: vernehmt ihr beim Einschalten auch ein akustisches "Klicken"?


Jap


----------



## mrairworthy (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Gut, das beruhigt mich ein wenig.


----------



## KaitoKid (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Cooler Test, da will man gleich darauf zocken!
Eigentlich wollte ich einen 27" mit WQHD haben; aber was sind die alle teuer...dann wollte ich zwei 24" haben. Hab momentan einen, der mir eigentlich zu klein ist, auflösungsmäßig.
Ich arbeite mit Ableton Live und brauche daher einfach mal viel Platz - und wenn man darauf in cineastischem Maße zocken kann (Was ich nicht wollte, wegen zu viel "Geldverschwendung")....
Wie sieht's denn mit Dragon Age, Mass Effect, The Witcher etc. aus?
War bisher auf den von LG aus, auch wegen des imo geileren Designs...aber der hier rockt auch (Oh Gott, wierder was, dass ich mir anschaffen muss)


----------



## Cpt. Nugget (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Wie sieht es denn bei euch mit dem Input-Lag aus?
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass der (im Gegensatz zu meinem vorherigen Monitor) schon merklich höher ist. Es läuft irgendwie alles etwas schwammig.

An der Grafikleistung sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen. Angeschlossen ist er über DVI.


----------



## mrairworthy (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Fällt mir persönlich nicht auf. Mein Monitor ist auch per DVI angeschlossen.


----------



## KaitoKid (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

*Dell U2913WM Gameplay 
*

Da gibt's noch 'ne Liste...bzw ein fettes Vid mit Spielen.


----------



## Mitch (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

super test, danke. 

könntest du vielleicht mal ein foto machen, wie cod mw1 oder mw2 aussieht? (am besten einmal mit balken und einmal gestreckt.)


----------



## neji55 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Hi,

erstmal vielen Dank für die schöne Review. Ich hab mir daraufhin den Monitor ebenfalls zugelegt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden.

Du hast geschrieben du hast beide Monitore mit dem Colorvision Spyder kalbriert. Gleiches hab ich auch gemacht und bei mir würde er nach der Kalibrierung ein wesentlich rötlicheres Bild bringen als der Monitor ab Werk bei mir ausgibt.
In welchem Modus des Bildschirms hast du denn mit dem Spyder nachgemessen? SRGB? Standard?
Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen, weil der Monitor ja von Dell kalibriert sein sollte und deshalb ja eigtl. keine allzu großen Abweichungen mit dem Spyder auftreten sollten.

LG Chris


----------



## iPatrickFCBM10 (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Hat der Bildschirm schon fertige VESA Bohrungen ?  Konnte im Internet nirgends dazu etwas finden und hoffe Ihr könnt mir da helfen 

Mfg


----------



## soth (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*

Nicht dein Ernst, oder? 
PRAD | Monitore | Hersteller Dell | Spezifikation: Datenblatt Dell U2913WM
Dell UltraSharp U2913WM 73-cm-Monitor (29")


----------



## DasRegal (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){Spiele Update}*

*kleines Update hinzugefügt*


----------



## DasRegal (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Großes Spiele Update mit Widescreen Fixer Test hinzugefügt!!!
*Have Fun*


----------



## FROSTY10101 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080)*



Spy schrieb:


> Hat schon einer die Kompatibilität mit Skyrim getestet? Menüführung usw.
> 
> Spy



Funktioniert auch mit SKYRIM perfekt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Die Schrift der Menüs, kommt auf den Bildern nicht gut rüber, aber im Spiel ist sie einwandfrei)


Man benötigt für SKYRIM den hier vorgestellten "Widescreen Fixer".

Wobei ich dem Tool "Flawless Widescreen" den Vorzug gebe.

https://www.flawlesswidescreen.org/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrairworthy (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Moin,

sagt mal, nutzt einer seinen U2913WM mit einem U2312HM zusammen. Ich überlege mir einen zusätzlich zu holen. 



Grüße.


----------



## mrairworthy (2. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Für die, die es interessiert: U2913WM + U2312HM. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

k


----------



## Bizz3r (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Mahlzeit 

Erstmal klasse klasse Test. Echt super!!
Die 29 Zoll schauen echt klasse aus, haben mich richtig begeistert.

Überlege mir auch sowas zu kaufen.
Am liebsten wär mir den Monitor mit einer Monitorhalterung (ist ja VESA geeignet) zusammen mit einem zweiten Monitor hier auf zu bauen.
Habe da leider noch nicht passendes gefunden. (29 Zoll ist einfach groß)



mrairworthy schrieb:


> Für die, die es interessiert: U2913WM + U2312HM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, interessant. Also ist der U2913WM so hoch wie ein "normaler" 23 Zoll Monitor


----------



## mrairworthy (9. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Genau, passt von der Bildhöhe her perfekt.


----------



## Bizz3r (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Habe mir mal die selbe Kombination bestellt. Werde das ganze mal Testen. Zum Vergleich habe ich mir noch mit dem BenQ XL2720T einen 120 Hz Monitor kommen lassen.
Das aber nur zum Vergleich, tenderiere eher zu den IPS Panels.



mrairworthy schrieb:


> Genau, passt von der Bildhöhe her perfekt.


Ist das dann eine Auflösung von 4480 x 1080p oder? 

Und an die die bereits diesen Monitor UND eine GTX Titan haben:
man kann ja mit der Titan (z. B. EVGA Precision X) die Hz des Monitors übertakten, also geringfügig. Bsp. beim U2312HM habe ich gelesen das bis zu 75 HZ möglich sind.
Hat da jemand schon was getestet?

(ich habe (noch  ) keine titan)


----------



## mrairworthy (11. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Ja, die "Office-Auflösung" ist 4480x1080 - das ist super Angenehm zum Arbeiten. Ich möchte das momentan nicht mehr missen.
Zum zocken verwende ich weiterhin den U2913WM. Das Sichtfeld reicht mit persönlich aus. Den U2312HM nutze ich entweder, um darauf parallel ein Video zu gucken, eine Internetseite geöffnet zu lassen oder um mir dabei bei FSX Instrument anzeigen zu lassen.

Als GraKa kommt eine GTX780 zum Einsatz. Ich habe eben mal getestet, wie weit sich die Bildschirme "übertakten" lassen. Ab 70Hz macht mein U2312HM schlapp, darüber gibt er nur noch ein schwarzes Bild aus. Der U2913WM lässt noch deutlich höhere Frequenzen zu, einen Unterschied kann ich aber nicht feststellen.


----------



## tripod (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

vielen dank für das ausführliche review  

mein hannsg hat leider schon seit tagen gewisse "aussetzer". so ein bis zweimal am abend wird der bildschirm kurz für 2-3 sekunden schwarz.
kabel  sitzen alle perfekt. was ich so er-googlen konnte wird wohl das  netzteil vom monitor langsam aber sicher den geist aufgeben.

hab mir nun den dell geordert. dachte zwar ursprünglich evtl an einen 30er oder größer, aber die teile sind mir dann doch "etwas" zu teuer


----------



## Sunjy (22. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Wenn endlcih mal ne anständige möglichkeit gäbe einen 29er mittig und 2 23er ausen zum zocken zu nutzen würd ich ja direkt zuschlagen.

Aber diese 3 mal die selben Monitore nervt mich schon gewaltig.


----------



## tripod (24. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

und schon ist er in betrieb 

kurz und knapp: spitzen teil, auch wenn ich mich an das "breite" bild wohl noch etwas gewöhnen muss


----------



## herrhaarmann (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Hallo DasRegal, hallo zusammen,

erstmal ein super Testbericht, welcher mich dann letztendlich auch zum Kauf dieses Monitors bewegt hat. Ich besitze den Monitor nun 1 Woche und muss sagen er gefällt mir von Tag zu Tag mehr. Wie die Panoramaansicht in Spielen (will die nicht mehr missen!!), die satten Farben, das scharfe Bild und auch das Design des Monitors ist gut gelungen. Eines würde ich aber jeden empfehlen wer sich solch ein 21:9 Monitor kaufen will, nehmt einen mit Höhenverstellung. So nun das, was mich an der Ganzen Sache zum grübeln bringt ist die Spieletauglichkeit. Also ich möchte weder ein gestecktes Bild noch mit Balken spielen, da dies ja den Sinn eines solchen Monitors in Frage stellt, zumindest für mich. Die Spiel welche ich aktuell getestet habe sind Guild Wars 2 und BioShock 2, in beiden hatte ich nicht wirklich Probleme, obwohl bei GW2 in der Char-Erstellung oben und unten das Bild abgeschnitten wird, aber "nur" da. Hier im Forum wurde ja schon einige Spiele genannt welche funktionieren und welche nicht. Habt ihr mittlerweile noch mehr Spiele getestet bzw. Feedbacks zu Spielen im Bezug auf 21:9? Weiter würde mich interessieren ob man zukünftig davon ausgehen kann, das moderne Spiele diese in ihr Repertoir an Spielauflösungen/Seitenverhältnisse mit aufnehmen. Ganz konkret würde mich da The Elder Scrolls Online interessieren.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Mithilfe des mitunter recht nützlichen Tool "Flawless Widescreen" solltest du zumindest bei Guild Wars 2 die kleineren Darstellungsprobleme lösen können.
Meine "Display Detection Settings" (allgemein, nicht speziell für GW 2 nun) füge ich mal als Anhang bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## herrhaarmann (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Hallo Colonel Faulkner, Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Kannst du mir die eingestellten Werte für Hud Width/Height und Hud X/Y erklären? Ich sage schon mal Danke.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (8. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Mhm, ich hatte die selbst mal vor einiger Zeit von einem Typen übernommen, der mal irgendwo in den Weiten des WWW einen Guide verfasst hatte, weiß nur nicht mehr wo...
Die Werte sollten jedenfalls bewirken, dass das bei Games, welche offiziell bei Full HD Auflösung aufhören, auf bspw. 2560 x 1080, dann perspektivisch korrekt dargestellt wird, also ohne Streckung, Abschneiden und/oder unkorrekt dargestelltes HUD im Menü bzw. im Spiel selbst.


----------



## DasRegal (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

1) Erstmal den Widescreen Fixer ausprobieren.
2) Falls dieser das Spiel nicht unterstützt, "Flawless Widescreen" installieren.
3) Wenn es mit FW ebenfalls nicht klappt einfach mal auf die Seite WSGF | "Wider is Better" schauen. Da ist sogut wie jedes Spiel mit passenden Fixes aufgeführt.

Leider gibt es tatsächlich Spiele die 21:9 einfach nicht unterstützen sollen. Ich habe mir Assassians Creed 4 gekauft und dieses Spiel wird niemals 21:9 unterstützen. Man kann die passende Auflösung auswählen, aber das zusätzliche Sichtfeld wird absichtlich von schwarzen Balken überdeckt. Da kann man leider nichts machen wenn so Firmen wie Ubisoft möchte, dass das Spiel nur in 16:9 ausgeführt werden soll. (16:10 wird übrigens auch nicht mehr unterstützt von AC4 / gibt oben und unten schwarze Balken)
Im Ubisoft Forum ist schon die Hölle los, aber nach 3 Wochen und 130 Beiträgen hat Ubisoft sich noch keine Mühe gemacht zu antworten.


----------



## Klutten (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Weiß hier jemand, ob Gran Turismo auf der Playstation 3 die Auflösung des Monitors unterstützt? Irgendwie bekomme ich Lust auf Gran Turismo 6 im Breitbildformat.


----------



## Abductee (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

max. 1920x1080

Steht bei den PS3-Spielen auch hinten drauf.
720p oder 1080p


----------



## herrhaarmann (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

das sollte vorerst eine Lösung sein AC4 Black Flag PC 21:9 monitor support @2560x1080 | Forums - Page 5


----------



## DasRegal (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*



Klutten schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand, ob Gran Turismo auf der Playstation 3 die Auflösung des Monitors unterstützt? Irgendwie bekomme ich Lust auf Gran Turismo 6 im Breitbildformat.


 
Ich hatte meine Playsi 3 auch mal an dem Dell angeschlossen. Leider keine Spur von 21:9 Unterstützung. Schlecht für alle mit einem 21:9 Philips Fernseher.



> das sollte vorerst eine Lösung sein AC4 Black Flag PC 21:9 monitor support @2560x1080 | Forums - Page 5


Werde ich die Tage mal testen.


----------



## herrhaarmann (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Hallo Regal, konntest du mittlerweile testen ob AC4 auf 21:9 funktioniert?


----------



## DasRegal (7. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*



herrhaarmann schrieb:


> Hallo Regal, konntest du mittlerweile testen ob AC4 auf 21:9 funktioniert?


 
Funktioniert ohne Probleme. Nur im Menü muss man manchmal ein bisschen umdenken, denn die Mauserkennung ist irgendwie auf 16:9 geblieben. Aber das Spiel ansich funktioniert ohne Einschränkungen.
*EDIT: Leider sind sämtliche Missionspunkte wie auch das Fadenkreuz verschoben, was das erledigen der Missionen quasi unmöglich macht.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Systox (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

@DasRegal,

Super Review welches du hier geschrieben hast.

Ich stehe nun auch vor einem Wechsel meines Monitors.
Es soll ein 27" 2k Monitor aus Südkorea werden (schwanke immer noch leicht zu ihm) .

Nun hast du aber durch diesen Thread meine Ansicht wieder vollkommen geändert.
Dieser 21:9 Monitor ist schon richtig Klasse.

Was mache ich auf meinem Monitor, manchmal etwas für die Schule (programmieren etc.) und hauptsächlich darauf spielen (Battlefield 4, WoW etc.) ab und zu werfe ich auch Sky GO an und schaue Filme.

Mir wäre die Farbtiefe und Reaktionszeit(Battlefield 4) wichtig.
Ich weis, das sind 2 Gegensätze aber diese sind mir nun mal wertvoll.

EDIT: Wie kommen die 2k bei diesem Monitor rüber? Vergleichbar wie bei einem 27" Monitor, also die Farbtiefe/treue?

Grüße Systox


----------



## DasRegal (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Hey,
also zu der Farbtreue kann ich dir nur empfehlen diesen Test zulesen: Dell U2913WM Review
Grundsätzlich deckt der TFT den sRGB Fabraum zu 98%ab, hat also eine sehr gute Farbtreue...ist ja auch ein IPS Panel.

Da ich Informatik studiere möchte ich diesen Bildschirm nicht mehr missen. Drei Fenster nebeneinander sind kein Problem, allerdings wenn du beruflich große Programme schreiben willst rate ich dir zu warten und einen 4K Monitor zu kaufen.
Grundsätzlich sage ich mal, wenn du einmal mit 21:9 gezockt hast, willst du es nicht mehr missen. Höchstwahrscheinlich kommt nächstes Jahr schon der Dell U3415W. Ein 21:9 Bildschirm mit 3.440 x 1.440 Pixel bei 34 Zoll. 

Zu Sky.GO-> da würde ich mich erstmal ganz genau informieren ob das 21:9 unterstützt.


----------



## Systox (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Ich danke dir für deine ausführliche Antwort !


----------



## Erok (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Guten Abend zusammen 

Der Test hier hat mich überzeugt, mir diesen Monitor auch zu kaufen  Darum erst mal Danke dafür 

Heute kam das Schmuck-Stück bei mir an, und nun steh ich vor der Frage, wie schliesse ich ihn am besten an ?

Vorhanden ist (vorerst) 1 x Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce 3x OC die über DVI HDMI und Display Port 1.2 verfügt. Bei welchem Anschluss bietet der Monitor zum zocken das beste Bild ? Mit DP kenne ich mich bisher nicht wirklich aus, von daher kann ich diesen auch noch nicht bewerten.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß ich den Monitor am HDMI-Port nicht nur mit 60 Hz wie der Monitor beschrieben ist, betreiben kann, sondern sogar mit 75 Hz  

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir sagen könnt, welches Kabel denn am sinnvollsten ist für dieses schöne Schmuckstück 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Normal ist es egal ob HDMI,DP,oder DVI solltest keine nachteile beim Bild haben.
Ausser du willst die 75Hz haben ich Pers. würde dann zum HDMI greifen je mehr Hz umso besser
Laufen die 75Hz auch bei voller Auflösung?


----------



## Erok (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Also ich spiele gerade den Euro Truck Simulator 2 damit, und ja, da laufen die 75 Hz problemlos  Kann das auch direkt im Spiel so auswählen 

Andere Spiele habe ich noch nicht getestet, da es momentan noch über die iGPU der CPU läuft. Die R9 290 kommt erst morgen an mit der Post. Ob es bei ihr auch so ist mit den 75 Hz sehe ich dann ja  

Aber erst mal Danke für die Info, daß es egal ist, welches Kabel  Dachte DP bringt da evtl einen Vorteil. So ist das, wenn man sich damit noch nie beschäftigt hat 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mrairworthy (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Ich nutze DVI, da es das einzige Kabel ist, welches "fest" im Port der Grafikkarte und des Monitors verschraubt ist. Mit Displayport hatte ich Probleme, da es zu Ausfällen kam.

Btw: Du hast 2x 780Ti gegen eine R9 290 ersetzt? Schlechter Tausch.


----------



## Erok (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Hi 

also ich habe ihn jetzt auch mal am DVI-Anschluss eingestellt. Jedoch sieht jegliche Schrift, auch hier im Forum, völlig verschwommen und kaum lesbar aus.

An was kann das denn liegen, bzw was muss ich hierzu umstellen, damit das wieder lesbar wird ? 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Danke für die Review und die jetzt schon tolle Spieleübersicht!

Was mich mal interessieren würde:
Gesetzt der Fall die Hardware ist zu gurkig und man müsste mit der Auflösung runter gehen. Wie siehts mit der Interpolation aus? Ist 1920x1080 überhaupt ohne Einschränkungen (schwarze Ränder u.a.) machbar? Wenn ja, könntest du davon mal nen Paar Bilder machen?
Speziell gehts mir dabei auch um ältere Spiele, die evtl. nicht über den Widescreen Fixer zur Zusammenarbeit überredete werden könnten.

Habe Freitag durch Zufall nen 29" LG bei Media Markt gesehen und mein erster Eindruck war einfach nur: WOW! Nur wenn was Neues, dann auch mit nem anständigen Standfuß, sonen Krüppelfuß habe ich bei meinem jetzigen Monitor, das wird mit Sicherheit nicht noch einmal passieren.


----------



## Quade3 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Wenn du 1920x1080 verwendest hast du entweder links und rechts schwarze streifen und das Bild wird nativ wiedergegeben, du kannst das Bild alternativ auch strecken was auch gut aussieht jedoch gewinnt man dadurch keinen Vorteil was das Sichtfeld angeht.
Im Großen und ganzen kann ich dir nur nen 21:9 Monitor empfehlen.
Übrigens wenn deine Hardware zu schwach sein sollte, würde ich übrigens immer als absolut letzten Schritt die Auflösung runter stellen unabhängig vom Monitor.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Meine Hardware sollte mehr als ausreichend sein Da ein Monitor allerdings ein Produkt für lange Zeit ist, hab ich natürlich k.a. wie es in z.B. vier Jahren aussehen wird, deswegen frage ich.

Richtig, mir gings ums Strecken, genau davon würden mich Bilder interessieren. Ich weiss das es auf meinem 24" Dell total ******** ausschaut, daher frage ich. Auf meinem Dell Notebook gibs genau das gleiche Problem, dann lieber schwarze Balken. Auf dem Notebook kann ich damit leben, spiele da eh nur sehr selten drauf, aber zu Hause am Schreibtisch sollte es dann schon ordentlich sein.

Ob man die Auflösung als Letztes reduziert liegt wohl immer im Auge des Betrachters und ist abhänging vom Spiel 

Hat schonmal jemand STALKER auf dem Monitor probiert?


----------



## Euda (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Guter, bündiger und für mich sehr hilfreicher Test.
Ich selbst beschäftige mich viel mit Grafikdesign, einschließlich 3D-Rendering, Photoshop-GFX etc. Somit arbeite ich des Öfteren mit verschiedener Adobe-Software simultan, wobei sich die Schlierenbildung trotz 75Hz Overdrive meines BenQ-Displays doch stark auf den Workflow auswirkt. Die im Test beinhalteten Fotos geben einen guten Eindruck von der Wirkung des 21:9-Seitenverhältnis im alltäglichen Betrieb, insbesondere die Game-Fotos (GTA 4 & FC3 ). Danke dafür, der Kollege kommt noch dieses Jahr auf meinen Schreibtisch.


----------



## Pinhead (20. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Aloa.
 Danke für den äusserst hilfreichen Test.War schon länger auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor.Für die sogenannten 'Gaming' Monitore kann ich mich nicht begeistern,weder zum zocken,schon gar nicht Videobearbeitung.2 Monitore wollt ich mir auch nicht antun.Wäre auch nie auf die Idee gekommen einen 21:9 Monitor zu testen.Aber,gucke,genau das was ich gesucht hab.Keine Einschränkungen beim zocken,sehr gut zum arbeiten,top.Habe Kauf nicht bereut.Hoffe du testest nicht immer so überzeugend.


----------



## dynastes (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Der Test selbst ist ja schon älter, habe ihn allerdings nie gelesen. Daher also jetzt: Extrem hilfreich, vielen Dank  Denke für meinen Zweitrechner über einen PB298Q nach und das Ganze wirkt zunehmend vielversprechend ... ^^


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (21. März 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Also ich finde den Monitor absolut empfehlenswert aumen:

Der test ich auch top. Hat mir auch bei meiner Entscheidung geholfen aumen:


----------



## FROSTY10101 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Hallo, 

Nutze den Monitor nun bereits über ein Jahr.
Daran angeschlossen war bisher nur mein Gamer-PC.
Dieser verbraucht ja auch dann recht viel Strom, wenn ich damit nur im Internet surfe.

Nun wollte ich mir dieses "Raspberry Pi" kaufen, damit ich nicht ständig diesen Stromfresser-PC, zum surfen nutzen muss.

Meine Frage ist aber nun, ob dieses "Raspberry Pi" mit der Auflösung 2560x1080, des Monitors, klar kommt? 
Hat das mal einer versucht?

Gruß
Frosty


----------



## Gummert (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Über den HDMI geht nur 1920x1080

die Ränder bekommst du mit der overscan Option in der raspi-config weg.


----------



## FROSTY10101 (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Danke!

Werde ich dann mal versuchen.


----------



## Thaiminater (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Mal so ne Frage was ist der Unterschied zu dem LG 29EA73 und zu dem LG29EA73


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Tolles Review  Gleich mal mit 5 Sternen bewertet 
Werde mir auch bald einen 21:9 Bildschirm holen, seit deinem Review sind die Preise sehr stark gesunken und LG hat ein Riesen-Angebot bei den 21:9 Bildschirmen.

Den günstigsten gibt es ab Aktuell 177€, also keine 600€ wie deiner, aber ob der was taugt ist eine andere Frage. 

Dafür muss ich meine HD 7770 gegen eine R9 280 tauschen, aber die wird spätestens mit TW3 notwendig.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Naja sehr stark nun net gleich die 29" kosten immer noch um die 300€+.
Mit 177€ meinste wohl den 25" der zu klein in der Höhe is mMn.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja sehr stark nun net gleich die 29" kosten immer noch um die 300€+.
> Mit 177€ meinste wohl den 25" der zu klein in der Höhe is mMn.


 
Ja es ist der 25" aber mir reicht der erstmal, will aber noch in einem Laden einen Bildschirm dieser Grösse anschauen um mir ein genaueres Bild davon zu machen.


----------



## pSyK3 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: [Review] Dell U2913WM 21:9 29 zoll (mit großem Ultra Widescreen Gaming Test und wie viel VRam braucht man wirklich in 2560x1080){riesen Spiele Update + Widescreen Fixer Test!!!}*

Vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Test. Habe nun auch zugeschlagen und muss sagen, dass das beste Gaming-Display ist, was ich seit langem hatte 

Auch die recht hohe Latenz fällt mir persönlich nicht auf. Keine Lichthöfe, satte aber realistische Farben und ein bomben Panorama! Genial!


----------

